# Duplicating small wooden propellers



## johnsshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi There.
My name is John S Shaw and I am new to routerForums. I build and restore vintage aircraft to be flown from original drawings. I am looking for a router duplicator to mak a 12" propeller for a wind driven pump has anybody any ideas on this I would like to know.

Thanking you

John


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, John...

I can't help you but I'll be surprised if someone doesn't come along who can!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Johnand welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum John!


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

johnsshaw said:


> Hi There.
> My name is John S Shaw and I am new to routerForums. I build and restore vintage aircraft to be flown from original drawings. I am looking for a router duplicator to mak a 12" propeller for a wind driven pump has anybody any ideas on this I would like to know.
> 
> Thanking you
> ...


Good Morning John,

I have hand carved a few props for the local museum. 
Carved Wood Propeller - by propcarver | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community
Laminated Prop and Engine - by propcarver | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community

Here a few links to resources to get you started.

Home made duplicator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEycFUGBsrI&feature=related

Prop Duplicator
Propeller Articles Archive and Links

There are a few ways to buildup a prop.
Links to DIY Info.

helene
Propeller construction
Wooden Propellers
CR-3 Flight-Trimming Notes Page 2
carvprop
Prop carving tips
chapters
http://www.nmine.com/propeller.htm
http://www.nmine.com/handmade.htm
Building the Propeller
Making your own Composite Propeller
Simple method to make a composite propeller

Pre-made props, up to 24 inches or so, are available at many hobby suppliers. Looking through the listings may provide a replacement with the correct pitch and diameter. A careful reshape of the profile may get you where you want to go. A 12 inch version from Tower would cost about 5 bucks US.

Tower Hobbies - Radio Control ( R/C or RC ) Cars, Trucks, Airplanes, Boats and Helicopters

Regards,

Bill


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Copy Carver the woodcarvers copy machine


----------



## johnsshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there 
Thanks for all the suggestion I will have to start wading through them all.

John


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

There is a gent (Jerry I think?) making CNC milled wooden blades for wind turbines who posts on Fieldlines.com || Make your electricity from scratch! I know he has made some pretty small blades so 12" probably isn't a stretch for him.

Best Of luck!
CB


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello John, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------

